
Streamlining Does Not Mean Being Impersonal: The Opportunity of Contact Pages - r2dnb
http://read.reddy.today/read/13/streamlining-does-not-mean-being-impersonal-the-opportunity-of-contact-pages
======
brudgers
The continued employment of the leaders of large corporations is dependent on
the sentiments of Wall Street's workers to a greater degree than than it is
upon the sentiments of the corporation's customers. If there's no where for
customers [or in the case of companies like Google, users] to complain, then
happy metrics can be provided in the annual report and other communications
consumed by financial analysts.

~~~
r2dnb
Thanks a lot for your sharing this, great thoughts

